# Selena, put down your sandwich



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

So is it normal for dogs to occasionally get the runs when they are extremely excited and/or frustrated? Tim Marten's post about training his PSD to take a dump in homes got me thinking ( :twisted: Just kidding Tim). Tonight, I took my dog out into the front yard. Tied her out to the tree, which I do very, very infrequently, while my son and I chalked up the sidewalk. She pooped a few minutes into this, normal poop, but over the next 45 minutes or so, she had all kinds of dogs, people, cars, skateboards, etc. go by while trying to get to play with my son and me. Watched me interact with people and kids and their dogs as they went by, which gets her riled up...she's a jealous pup. Lots of environmental stressors, basically, although she at most was just really excited and jerking at the tie-out. No aggression, maybe two or three excited yips the whole time at a few dogs. Then...she pooped pudding. Entirely different consistency than 45 minutes before. 

Is this normal? And is this indicative of a negative situation I'm putting her in? I know and agree with the sentiments around tie-outs, but I'm talking about a grand total of like five hours of this in her entire life. It's rare for her.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> So is it normal for dogs to occasionally get the runs when they are extremely excited and/or frustrated? .......


QUOTE from http://www.vet4petz.com/articles/diarrhea.htm:

Stress diarrhea also can occur in our pets, and usually occurs in the large intestine.  Owners that leave their pets for periods of time, moving, adding new pets to the household, etc. can all be causes of stress to our pets.  Being aware of this can be helpful in preventing occurrences in the future.

Treatment is similar as in small intestinal diarrhea.  Withholding food, bland diets, anti-diarrhea medications, and specific medications for inflammation of the large intestine (colon). END QUOTE


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Woody Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > So is it normal for dogs to occasionally get the runs when they are extremely excited and/or frustrated? .......
> ...


I can't figure out if this is a sign of "bad stress?" The dog just seems excited to me. Like, happy excited.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> .......I can't figure out if this is a sign of "bad stress?" The dog just seems excited to me. Like, happy excited.


From http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1571&articleid=265
QUOTE: At one time or another every dog has a bout of vomiting or diarrhea. Usually they have eaten something disagreeable, eaten too much, too fast or exercised too soon after eating, are overly excited or nervous, or their body is reacting to any of a number of other non-serious conditions. END

and from http://www.leerburg.com/diarrhea.htm
QUOTE: exercise or excitement can cause diarrhea END


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Give a tablespoon of plain, natural yogurt every day....forever. :wink:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Hah, mistake #123 for me when I first got Annie...before I started reading up on things...she had coccidia, diarrhea, the breeder had suggested some yogurt. Which I took to mean "like a cup at each meal." along with Greenies, stacked shots and antibiotics...its' really a wonder this dog made it past her third month. Good intentions and bad information augmented by dumb assumptions make for some serious yard pudding. 

WOW has it been a steep learning curve these six months.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Hah, mistake #123 for me when I first got Annie...before I started reading up on things...she had coccidia, diarrhea, the breeder had suggested some yogurt. Which I took to mean "like a cup at each meal." along with Greenies, stacked shots and antibiotics...its' really a wonder this dog made it past her third month. Good intentions and bad information augmented by dumb assumptions make for some serious yard pudding.
> 
> WOW has it been a steep learning curve these six months.


OH, I've heard much worse! :wink: (I've DONE much worse, for that matter.)

I had someone take it that way when I recommended plain cooked (canned) pumpkin for a bout of doggy diarrhea from stealing a package of beef-steaks off the counter......I said "a little" pumpkin, and she gave half a can twice a day.

Now I SAY "a tablespoon or two"! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks for the warning Woody :wink: 

but i see it more..after a training dogs, who get quickly excited (my mal e.g., will get some softer poo...not real diahrea though. And usually after swimming to.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I've seen dogs poop brown water from the stress of working. I've also seen my dog poop brown water from spending too much time drinking sea-water at the beach lol. But stress causes all kindas weird things, n it doesn't even have to be negative stress... high-excitement can do it, or even if (on the rare occasion) my boy wakes me up at 5am n I don't feel like taking him out right then, I'll go back to sleep until he starts pulling the bedseets off my bed 30 minutes later, after that I take him out n I guarantee his poop will be very soft, but if I take him out at 5am when he first lets me know he has to poop, then it's not soft... lots of things can cause it, including making em hold it too long.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Great, thanks for all these inputs.


----------

